# Early 1950's Phantom Schwinn



## FATE (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey , Can Anybody Tell Me What A All Original , Great Condition , Good Original Paint , Early 1950's Schwinn Phantom (girls Bike ) Would Be Worth, Or What Would Be A Good Deal To Buy One Would Be...my Buddy Has One , And He Is Asking $ 375.00..
Is That A Good Deal . Can Anybody Tell Me If I Should Go For It ..
THE HEAD BADGE READS ADMIRAL , ARNOLD SCHWINN , BUT MY BUDDY SAYS ITS A PHANTOM..CAN ANYBODY HELP
Fate


----------



## J.E (Jun 4, 2007)

Could you post a picture of the bike.It would help us tell you if it's a good deal or not.


----------



## FATE (Jun 4, 2007)

No , I Dont Have One , But Its All Original , Paint Is Faded , But Real Clean


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Jun 6, 2007)

I would take it.. It's a good deal.. Pictures will be more helpful.. 
www.thebicyclejungle.com


----------



## FATE (Jun 6, 2007)

*oops , its a 1949*

Ooops , Its A 1949 Phantom . The Head Badge Says Arnold Schwinn

I Tried To Post A Pic , But Iam Not Able To . I E-mailed It To Your E-mail Address..
Thank You

Fate


----------



## FATE (Jun 6, 2007)

*????bike???*

Can Anybody Tell Me How To Post A Pic On This Thing So , I Have Tried So Many Differany Ways , And It Says Error..


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2007)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=488


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2007)

try that if that doesn't work let me know


----------



## FATE (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## FATE (Jun 6, 2007)

Woo-who!!!!!!!!!  It Worked!!!!!!
Now , Can Somebody Tell Me What Kind Of Bike This Is??

Fate


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2007)

40s schwinn girls, whats the serial #


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2007)

its a very nice bike, I dont know about the 375 price. I might pay 250 tops, but thats me. It doesn't have a springer like a phantom would have or the built in light. The light on this one seems to have a dent on the top of it. Are the tire original? That bike would clean up real nice especially the chrome. Looks like it was taken well care of.


----------



## J.E (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a Hornet.Looks to be all original.Blue is a hard to find color.most are red and cream or Black and cream.


----------

